# South Australian Herps



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay here are some pics from the last year of herping in South Australia, not many people herp in this part of Australia but there is still over 75 Reptiles recorded in the 100km around Adelaide

Marbled Gecko
















Bynoe's Gecko








Ctenotus regius/orientalis Ctenotus spp are notoriously hard to identify...








Ctenotus robustus








Morethia adelaidensis
















Eastern Water Skink


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

Some more:
Shingleback








Mallee Military Dragons

































Some Males fighting:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I lived briefly in Adelaide when i worked at the Royal Adelaide Hospital. It wasn't till i came home that I started this hobby so never really spotted any lizards or snakes when out and about.

(We lived in Blair Athol 5084)


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

what camera are you using there??


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

A sony Alpha 100 with a 75mm-300mm Macro lens.

Adelaide's has an underrated herpetofaunawe have 3 species of endemic rock dragon found within 200km and also the Pygmy blue-tongue, unfortuanatly i haven't seen any yet beacause they are so rare.


----------

